
How I collect and use 50+ sources of my personal data - karlicoss
https://beepb00p.xyz/my-data.html
======
dot1x
All I read about on the internet when it comes to QS is "look at all the stuff
I collect, isn't this fancy?". How come so incredibly few post "hey, you know
all this data I collected? Here's how it has changed my life for the
better/worse".

Who cares about data if you are not acting on it and reporting back on
results/progress?

